# Moses and Merlin



## charlsummer (Jul 16, 2014)

I cannot believe what has just happened.

6 weeks ago, we lost one of our 8 year old cats, Moses, in a car accident.

We were left with his brother, Merlin, and I have been starting to feel better about it. But then I got a phone call last night from my mum and dad to say that Merlin had been taken seriously ill, rushed to the vets and had to be put to sleep.

He had a blood clot linked to a heart condition they didn't know about. I feel stunned. Can't believe it. I'm trying to take comfort in the fact that they are both back together now, but I can't believe that both of them have gone in the space of 6 weeks.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So very sorry that you have lost both of your beautiful boys in so short a time. Sending you lots of hugs and thinking of you at this sad time x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

OMG, I'm so sorry to read that you lost both your cats in such a short period of time. If this happened to me I would be devastated. We are all here for you


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for you and your family, the same thing happened to us last year when we lost two not long apart. Its bad enough grieving for one, let alone two. No one can foresee blood clots, my Rosie had one some years ago when we were on holiday, and the outcome is rarely very good. I think perhaps they wanted to be together so its a comfort that they are, as you say. RIP Moses and Merlin.

Happiness in Life
Sadness in Parting
Love in Remembrance
,


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry for your tragic losses. Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh dear, how absolutely heartbreaking. So sorry to hear of your loss((X))


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Moses and Merlin.
I lost my 3 year old Boy to a Blood clot which was linked to the heart. Then 24 hours later my elderly cat was put to sleep.
I really do know how you are feeling.
Life can be so unfair.
Moses and Merlin are together now at Rainbow Bridge.
Try to take comfort that whilst they were with you and your Mum and Dad they had a great life and were well looked after with love and affection.

R.I.P Moses and Merlin. Have lots of fun together at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

so sorry, RIP Moses and Merlin


----------

